# Sollecitiamo Canon [aderite numerosi!]

## midall

Ragazzi purtroopo non c'è traccia di driver per la canon i475D

Ho visto una sorta di "petizione" anche se non la è..

Se volete aiutarmi mandate una mail a:

staffing@cda.canon.com

Riportando il seguente testo:

Dear Canon:

I purchased a Canon i475D printer for my computer. Unfortunately, it appears that you do not support my operating system of choice - Linux.

I kindly ask that Canon develop drivers for Linux or provide information to third parties such as Easy Software Products (http://www.easysw.com/) so that they can develop the drivers. Linux is a very popular operating system and I think you will find that supporting Linux will noticeably increase your market share.

Thank you for your time!

Sincerely,

grazie a chi aderirà all'iniziativa!Last edited by midall on Tue Sep 28, 2004 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## midall

Errata:

 l'indirizzo mail è:

staffing@cda.canon.com

----------

## GianX

 *Quote:*   

> Ho visto una sorta di "petizione" anche se non la è..
> 
> Se volete aiutarmi mandate una mail a:

 

con estremo piacere ! la mia canon i350  nn c'e' verso di farla andare con linux  :Sad: 

e francamente pagare 25 (o più) euro per turboprint (www.turboprint.de) per  la stampante nn mi alletta  :Sad: 

----------

## motaboy

io lo cambierei in:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dear Canon: 
> 
> I purchased a Canon i455 printer for my computer. Unfortunately, it appears that you do not support my operating system of choice - Linux. 
> ...

 

Almeno citare Linuxprinting e gimp-print é doveroso. visto che la maggior parte dei driver per linux é merito del loro lavoro...

----------

## midall

Scusa ma io l'unica cosa che ritengo doverosa è che la canon faccia i driver per linux...

Concordo il massimo rispetto per gimp-print & C.

----------

## Momentime

Non sono direttamente interessato (non ho quella stampante =), però sono d'accordo con la richiesta.. spero nessuno di voi se la prenda (anzi..)..

beh..

vediamo che ne esce fuori   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io concordo con motaboy

----------

## midall

 *Quote:*   

> Non sono direttamente interessato (non ho quella stampante =), però sono d'accordo con la richiesta

 

infatti il mio scopo è cercare di far capire a Canon che al mondo non ci sono solo un paio di sfigati che usano linux, ma bensì che Linux è una realtà ben diffusa e che da ora in avanti si prenda in considerazione che per ogni nuovo device vengano creati driver per Linux...

Avanti ragazzi facciamo sentire a canon la nostra voce; anche se non avete una periferica canon mandate la mail 

grazie a chi ha aderito ed a chi lo farà!

----------

## gutter

Ho inviato il messaggio, ma penso che intanto l'indirizzo a cui lo inviamo non sia la scelta migliore.

----------

## gutter

Come avevo detto prima l'indirizzo non è quello giusto:

Ecco la mail di risposta.

```

From:    postmaster@cda.canon.com

To:    xgutter@yahoo.it

Subject:    Delivery Status Notification (Failure)

Date:    Tue, 28 Sep 2004 10:43:38 -0700   

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.

       webmaster@canon.com

```

----------

## motaboy

quello giusto é scritto nel secondo post.

----------

## midall

l'indirizzo giusto è:

staffing@cda.canon.com 

Speriamo in bene..

----------

## gutter

 *midall wrote:*   

> l'indirizzo giusto è:
> 
> staffing@cda.canon.com 
> 
> Speriamo in bene..

 

Scusate ma non avevo letto   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...7 anni fa avevo comprato scanner + stampante CANON... 7 anni fa manco conoscevo Linux... cmq quello che avevo comprato non vanno manco a morire con il pinguino... appoggio l'iniziativa ma ora mi informo molto bene prima di acquistare (EPSON)...

----------

## randomaze

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ora mi informo molto bene prima di acquistare 

 

Quoto.

----------

## midall

 *Quote:*   

> ora mi informo molto bene prima di acquistare

 

Purtroppo o per fortuna questa stampante mi è stata regalata per il mio compleanno.. a caval donato......

P.S solo così pochi hanno aderito... ho postato anche su www.ziobudda.net

Dai almeno un centinaio di Mail

----------

## Siker

Mi aggrego anche la mia canon S300 non vuole saperne di andare...o meglio per stampare stampa ma pietosamente....

----------

## stuart

inviata con aggiunto richiesta di driver scanner   :Wink: 

----------

## GianX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *TwoMinds wrote:*   ora mi informo molto bene prima di acquistare  
> 
> Quoto.

 

hai detto bene...tante volte però  ti trovi a dover prendere decisioni al volo e...

cmq la i350 mi ha fregato perche sulla scatola ho visto il logo OSX, chissà perchè mi ero convito che con linux nn avrei avuto problemi...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## n3m0

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

> ora mi informo molto bene prima di acquistare 

 

Idem.

Cmq, ho manadato anche io l'email.

----------

## nimatar

Anche io ho una stampante canon senza driver per linux così ho mandato una versione modificata di un template che ho trovato in rete:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dear Canon,
> 
> Some months ago I purchased one of your products, more specifically a Canon
> ...

 

speriamo serva a qualcosa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TwoMinds

 *GianX wrote:*   

> sulla scatola ho visto il logo OSX, chissà perchè mi ero convito che con linux nn avrei avuto problemi... 

 

...ma se dici così pure io avrei pensato che con linux zero problemi... tra l'altro, mi correggano perfavore i Mac OS X users, Mac OS X non usa cups per stampare?...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *TwoMinds wrote:*   

>  *GianX wrote:*   sulla scatola ho visto il logo OSX, chissà perchè mi ero convito che con linux nn avrei avuto problemi...  
> 
> ...ma se dici così pure io avrei pensato che con linux zero problemi... tra l'altro, mi correggano perfavore i Mac OS X users, Mac OS X non usa cups per stampare?...

 

confermo, anche se non sono un MACOSX users...

io per le stampanti non supportate da Linux uso i driver *.ppd di Mac e in genere funzionano egregiamente... tutto quello che ti serve per stampare con cups è solo un file PPD che supporti PS e sei a cavallo   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *TwoMinds wrote:*    *GianX wrote:*   sulla scatola ho visto il logo OSX, chissà perchè mi ero convito che con linux nn avrei avuto problemi...  
> 
> ...ma se dici così pure io avrei pensato che con linux zero problemi... tra l'altro, mi correggano perfavore i Mac OS X users, Mac OS X non usa cups per stampare?... 
> 
> confermo, anche se non sono un MACOSX users...
> ...

 

Mmm.. interessante.. ma per esempio per la mia stampante esistono i driver per mac 

http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:348:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=516

ma nn mi danno direttamente il ppd... si può fare qualcosa?

----------

## !equilibrium

mi sa che il file ppd è contenuto in quell'archivio,

dovresti farli scaricare da un utente con MACOSX e farti dare il ppd contenuto all'interno...

----------

## mambro

Be se ci fosse in questo forum un utente macOS che mi potesse aiutare gliene sarei grato   :Very Happy: 

Cmq ho anche mandato l'e-mail per la canon anche se non la possido, può sempre servire a qualcuno   :Wink: 

----------

## motaboy

Mi dispiace disilludervi ma il ppd é solo una minima parte in cui vengono specificate le "features"offerte dalla stampa. Dopo di che vi serve il cosidetto filtro, ossia il programma che converte i file postscript nel liniguaggio utilizzato dalla stampante... é questo il vero problema.

Altrimenti non sarebbe un problema, becco i ppd di turboprint e ci metto il filtro raster di gimp-print o foomatic...[/i]

----------

## !equilibrium

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace disilludervi ma il ppd é solo una minima parte in cui vengono specificate le "features"offerte dalla stampa. Dopo di che vi serve il cosidetto filtro, ossia il programma che converte i file postscript nel liniguaggio utilizzato dalla stampante... é questo il vero problema.
> 
> Altrimenti non sarebbe un problema, becco i ppd di turboprint e ci metto il filtro raster di gimp-print o foomatic...[/i]

 

quello che dici è giusto, ma non serve se la stampante ha un supporto hardware integrato per PostScript... non so per la stampante in questione, ma se ha il supporto postscript nativo (oramai tutte le stampanti nuove lo hanno, ma non conosco canon, non ne ho mai acquistata una) è sufficiente il ppd, ovviamente si potrà stampare solo in postscript ver.2, fino a 600DPI e senza molte features... ma almeno stampa...

in effetti ho dato per scontato questo aspetto, prima bisognerebbere vedere se la canon in questione dispone di un suo hardware per la codifica postscript; in genere se non è una stampante di tipo economico (per intenderci le stampanti da 40 euro del supermercato) e se canon non si è inventata un protocollo tutto suo per la stampa (cosa probabilissima...) dovresti riuscire a stampare con solo il file ppd... altrimenti non c'è verso di stampare

----------

## Castoro

Purtroppo anch'io ho avuto i miei momenti di panico, con una i865. Fortunatamente, ho trovato i BjFilterPixus (sull'ftp giapponese della Canon) e ho risolto. Comunque, una mail ci sta tutta.

Ciao, una bocca al lupo !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TwoMinds

...uhm... si avevo in mente qualcosa del genere... se Mac su cups allora raccatargli il ppd e provare... cmq i protocolli se li scrivono eccome... basta vedere il mio scanner a cui mi riferivo qualche post più su... CANOScan FB610... protocollo assurdo e Sane non ne pianifica il supporto... la stampante che ho e ormai non uso più è invece una BJC-5000... molto comoda perché mi faceva A3...

EDIT: per le dmg prova qua http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/ ...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

la mia canon funziona perfettamente su linux, ma aderisco lo stesso alla protesta!

----------

## midall

interessante il fatto del *.ppd per driver mac che possa funzionare sotto linux...

In effetti per la i475D esistono driver per Mac, però non saprei come estrarre tale pdd per fare dei test..

Sapete se esiste un emulatore per binari MAc... (tipo wine per Win)..

Cmq per il momento non ho ricevuto nessuna risposta da parte di Canon e sul sito ufficiale non vedo i driver...

ARGHHHHHH

----------

